# Drawer Glides Hate Heavy Metal!!!



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*I've decided it's time to retire my four Beach roll-away tool chests.* Though it was a great idea five years ago, I'm just tired of the less-than-perfect drawer glides. Whether ball-bearing or slide-glide, my biceps and shoulders do not need the exercise of muscling these drawers open and closed. Yes, I've cleaned them, lubed them, but they are only happy when there's only 5-6 pounds in them. No way! My files and rasps alone, in one drawer is about 40 lbs. The whole idea of having roll-aways was to compress and maximize space. It doesn't work that way.
So… what does work? I've tried cabinets with kitchen drawer glides, good Knape-Voit ones, but they also protest if the least bit overloaded. I've pondered the idea of simply making a "box on the shelf" concept, and ignoring drawer glides altogether. Maybe even smaller drawers, but I'd get overwhelmed with a zillion drawer fronts; I'd never find anything.
What have YOU done to facilitate hand-tool storage? What method works for you? Keep in mind, I'm a tool junkie, with lots of stuff to store; as I said I have 4 roll-aways chock full of WW hand tools, and another pickup truck load worth of things that never got a proper home in the poopiekat workshop. 
All great ideas will be appreciated! **


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Y'know, I think I was happier years ago with a steel shelving unit, with those plastic warehouse bins. The bins I had were 4" X 3" X 15" long. I had about 60 of them, and it was quite handy to kinda know which bin had what. Then I got fussy with the possibility of one tool edge abrading another, and tanked them. I found some nice steel office/lab cabinets for which I made trays that kept tools separated from each other. It too, however, protested the weight on the glides. *Hey, I'll try anything…except minimalism!!!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

OK, now what are you going to do?

Go back to the 4" x 3" x 15" bins? That seems like a very small bin to me… Don't you think they should be a little bigger… at least to hold your largest plane? LOL

Kinda sounds like what goes around, comes around…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Joe! Yeah, the bins definitely had their advantages! I even like my roll-aways, but it seems I cannot come up with a happy medium! I've resisted the idea of a wall-hung unit; the 2X4's in the wall would collapse if I put all my pet tools in it! I cannot reduce my herd to a mere one or two of each tool, I'd never be able to choose one over another. But….I've got a pipe threading kit from about 1928, I've used it once in the past 10 years, to thread the other end of my 3/4" pipe clamps… in case I need to extend a clamp to 14 feet… yeah, okay….4 glue guns I never use, three Dremels (gifts over the years)...soldering irons…nail guns that haven't had air put to them in 10-15 years.. X-acto kits, unused, ....all stuff I'll need the day after I get rid of it!!


----------



## joewilliams (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I have (insert disorder here) too!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

uhh, Joewilliams:.. I already came clean on my collecting disorder, perhaps before you joined. Some witty person described it simply: We are *curators* of our material empires. I felt better after I read that. I'm well!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Ah yes… I've heard of that syndrone before… In fact, I think I created it…!

It seems like EVERYTHING I get rid of, because I've had it for years without using it but think "I know this really good for something & is too good to just throw away" but throw it away anyway, will ALWAYS be wanted / needed not long after throwing it away!

I guess it's "Catching"... sorry you caught it too… LOL

So, you want to make a list of everything you have "Titled FREE as long as you pay the freight"... it will make you very HAPPY making other people HAPPY with your unused treasures? LOL

I'm sure you probably the same Plane 5-6 times over… and you know you can only use one at a time… What a waste… Right? Perfect items for The List! LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

AKA "Pack Rats"! LOL


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well Poopie, to start with there is no way any one person needs that many planes. I could certainly help relieve you of a few. I need a #3, #4, #7 and a #8 because I got laid off and had to take a crap job before I could fill in my kit. See, that would relieve you of about 20 to 25 lbs of clutter. Doesn't that feel better.

Seriously, the plastic bin idea is where I'm headed, but with one variation. I have been toying around with making my own bins from 1/2" and 1/4" MDF. I started out making some magazine holders because I thought it was obscene that they charge $5 for these in stores. Then I thought I would make some shorter wider boxes for some hardware. Now, I am starting to make some for files and rasps and every day I think of more things that fit.

I do buy the $1.00 plastic shoebox size tubs with lids for light weight bulky things like sanding disks and belts and foam brushes etc.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

poopiekat hasn´t your toolcabinet the havy duty sliders or just light cabinets sliders 
there is a major differents bethween them on how long they can be beaten 
I have a simular toolbox like yours though with one more box on top 
and I have it packed with 1150-1200 tools (bought with 1000) bought it 12 years ago
back when I had my garage to repair the Taxi´s in 
and I have no problems at all with the sliders yet 

I don´t know if I can benefit from the same idea thats behind rolling toolcabinets 
in a woodworking shop the idea to have all the tools rolled to the place you want to work
but it was great to have when repairing car …. and not have to walk back and forward all day long 
to get a new tool in the hand and at the same time have a table to place tool in use
and the repairparts on 
I still consider how my woodworking tools is going to be stored in the shop for easy acces and protection

Dennis


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I bought a steel locker on Craigslist a couple of years ago and it is fantastic for storing all those hard to store items. This storage locker has 18 sections that are 12"x12" x24" deep and each section has its own hinged door with provisions to put a padlock on each…however it is not ncessary to lock anything in my shop… I have organized the compartments and used a label maker to make identification labels for each door.
The absolute *best $75 I have ever spent* and it is very solid and strong.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

think maple


----------



## Oldelm (Jun 11, 2012)

I use old file cabinets. Not much heavier thing than paper. I bought mine years ago govt. surplus. A little spray lube once in a great while is all the maintenance needed and you could store your pick up in it except it won't fit. They lock also. You need the old green ones, the newer cheapies don't have the same guides.
Jim


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry, I am still looking at all those planes…...lmao!

Great stuff!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the great replies, guys!
Crank 49: Making custom-sized MDF trays is a great idea! I'm leaning in that direction myself! * Dennis Grosen*: I'm wondering if there is a way to upgrade the slides on my present units… but probably not. I'm of the opinion now that roll-away chests are cheap crap, even my Proto cabinet was collapsed on the bottom, I had to reinforce with plywood so that the casters would track properly. My shop is small enough that wherever I am I'm just steps away from the toolboxes anyway. I wheel them around only to clean the floor. *GregtheboxSculptor:* Yes, I can visualize a steel unit like yours, that is a great example of re-purposing! I've seen them, but I don't recall any that are 24" deep, that would be the ideal size, I could use one like that for shorts and cutoffs, they need sorting too! *DonW:* You gotta share that maple runner design! I've just about given up on cheezy stamped steel runners, and I recall an old oak office file cabinet with a 3-part hardwood runners, long ago and I don't recall the detail clearly enough. how much weight do yours support?
*OldElm:* Thumbs up on the old green file cabinets! * jjw*: Yeah, but although they might look organized, my rehabs and users are always getting co-mingled with ones as-found in the rough and I sometimes will pick one at random, de-rust and clean, and put an edge on it. Then, I forget if I liked it or not! Thanks again for all the great replies!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

they shuold be easy enoff to change if yours is made like mine 
when you pull out the drawers there is a little tap you can push on /down / back or forward 
on each drawer slide so they releach one part of the lide from the other 
and then its only to screw the slides of both the cabinet and the drawer itself

and yes there is a different in quality between a 200 $ and a 3000 $ cabinet beside the brandname ..lol
last time I visit Bauhaus I saw some of the cheap units and took a closer look at them 
they are good enoff if you only have few tools and does make small diy work at your own house 
or repeair bycicles

I know you have a few toolbrands that make there own set of cabinets and from the price of them 
they most be highend quality too

Dennis


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

They're not cheap, but we use Lista and Stanley Vidmar here at work for all our tools & test equipment. Some of the boxes and equipment pieces are over 100lbs each. Lista rates their drawers at 440lbs and 100% extension and Stanley is right up there at 400lbs @ a 100% extension. All drawers/shelf units are setup for modular dividers and most have locks preventing more than one drawer/shelf from being opened at a time.

Occasionally you can find them on eBay or at industrial auctions, but they usually sell pretty quick.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

@A10GAC: Wow…! What you suggested is way on the opposite extreme! I really wasn't aware that steel cabinetry of this calibre even existed! So it seems now I have to ponder the whole gamut of choices, from plastic warehouse bins to high end ball-bearing upscale toolcrib options. This will keep me busy for a while. Thanks for the link! Definitely the last word in tool storage ideas. I like the Lista products!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Another option is an old file cabinet used for 3'X5" cards. I picked one up years ago for $100. Took out the dividers and friction rods. It works great for sandpaper, hammers, what have you. Ten drawers, but they aren't all that tall. I think I'll try and find some more of them, battleship gray and all. Here's one that must be gilt under the paint-

http://www.wayfairsupply.com/Tennsco-Corp.-8-Drawer-File-Cabinet-for-3-x-5-And-4-x-6-Cards-15w-x-52h-Black-TNNCF846BK-TN2466.html?refid=GX17442304020-TN2466&gclid=CK2G04_k_LMCFSXZQgodGiAAzw


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Atom: * Hey, thanks for the link! Yeah, those cabinets come close, dimensionally, to what I have in mind. Hmm, I just realized, in this town of 600,000 there is not ONE used office furniture dealer! Appreciate the input, I'll scour the ads and see what I can scare up!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Look for one of these toolboxes. Snap On.









Serious weight needs a serious toolbox. You want ball bearing slides. Friction slides, even old Snap On friction slides won't do what you're after. The bigger drawers on these boxes will accept 2 sets of slides. They can easily handle 200 lbs. per drawer. Mac and Matco are also good boxes. I can, and have, loaded that box up and it rolls and all the drawers work very smooth. I spent 39 years working in garages and hangars. I may not be a ww'ing guru, but I know toolboxes.

If you buy new, you can get the drawers set up how you want, all 1 size for example. And yes, they are big bucks.

Around here, those show up on cl at a good price, usually under half of new.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

poopiekat,
I know you hate to hear that but I do not write that to irritate you. 
Look at HF tool boxes with ball bearings slides . 
They work very well and you can load the drawers with sledges hammers and pry bars and they still work just fine after many years. 
I have one and I love it.

http://www.harborfreight.com/roller-cabinet-44-13-drawer-gloss-red-industrial-uality-68784.html
*Store and transport up to 2633 lb. of tools and other equipment *

http://www.harborfreight.com/56-inch-11-drawer-industrial-roller-cabinet-67681.html

Just trying to help.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hairy:* Yeah, I hear you, those Snap-On and Mac toolboxes turn up in the classifieds pretty regularly. Only problem is that people are often asking thousands for ones that I'd be interested in. I own currently 'Beach' and 'Proto' brand boxes, I'm very dissatisfied with them if for nothing else that they put their name on them.
Ultimately, to my way of thinking, *I AM a woodworker…..I shouldn't buy what I can build, right?* Also
*B2rtch*: Thank you for bravely stepping forth with a HF recommendation! There is a local Mennonite start-up business near here, producing metal cabinets for the lab, medical, and industrial businesses. They will fabricate any size, any drawer configuration, any finish, any color to order. I sense that they are a top-end marketer, but I wondered if I went there if I'd see some discounted floor samples. Harbor Freight does not ship to Canada, as far as I know, but there are the myriad tool importers here and there. I have had several permutations of shop storage over the years, I've tried everything I can think of, it seems I always become dissatisfied with whatever configuration I'm using. Sometimes it is in not keeping similar tools together, sometimes it's not ergonomic, and sometimes it is for occaisionally losing an edge by accidentally striking a metal drawer with a cutter or chisel. Maybe I am simply impatient, wanting a tool in my hand with the least amount of unnecessary motion to get it.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Just throwing in my $.02. If I was in your situation I would likely build more shelves. Those are show tools, right? Show tools should be seen and not heard.

A wise man said you just want to be cheep, or is there another reason?  

Same same, only different. A little tough love brother, I'm on your side.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Point taken, Hairy! Hmmm, I'll take two aspirin and call Santa in the morning!
Well, there's actually more to the story.
I also want to integrate my hardware and fastener storage, too! I just did one cabinet with eight drawers, all on metal slides. The correct #5 X 3/4" screws were all over the cellar, in different various small-parts organizers, and plastic bags from various shopping trips. Makes me crazy! So.. I want to get them all marshalled together, but…well, there's flat head, round head, steel, brass, square, phillips, slotted, jeez and that's just one size! So.. I want to do a sort, one last time, where every configuration is in visible, accessible, separated, and available in storage as I need 'em. And I want to integrate this project into my Uber-Tool storage project. And yes Hairy, I'm not even considering alternative storage for my hand planes. So there's the fastener issue, as well as my collection of cabinet hardware. So, I kinda lean toward an apothecary type of unit, but I just can't resolve the drawer height question.


----------



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

I found an interesting thing. I have 2 rolling tool boxes and a couple other units. I have a blue craftsman standard glide lower unit, a blue craftsman standard glide upper unit, a blue craftsman roller bearing upper unit, and a cheapo husky standard glide upper and lower. All purchased from the scratch and dent section.

By far, the worst is the blue craftsman standard glide lower unit. The drawers could not even handle 10 boxes of nails never mind the assorted extra tools like a corded drill, extra flex air hose, staple gun, etc. I moved my stuff around and found the cheapo husky upper could easily handle the nails. This unit also easily works with my screwdriver drawer and wrench, pliers, nip collection drawer. The stuff in both of these drawers is heavy. The blue craftsman with roller bearings works good but the draws are full of electrical tools, boxes, switches and plugs with a couple breakers. Not very heavy. I tried to move the nails into the blue craftsman roller bearing unit but the standard nail boxes were 1/8th too high. The cheapo husky drawers are slightly deeper for all sizes.

I am very disappointed in the blue craftsman rolling unit. No amount of silicon will help the glide action. My ratchet set in a plastic holder with nothing else is too much weight and the cheapo handled it with no problem. I can't really comment about the blue craftsman standard glide upper because the only stuff in the drawers is tape, glues, sprinkler parts and other light items. I still have to use a form of "high density shelving" for space management but would never buy another craftsman blue unit with glides. Don't know if I got lucky with the husky or if they are better made. Right now I have too many other "wants" to look for replacements but it is a pain managing storage to accommodate crappy design problems.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, oldretiredjim!
Yeah,as 'Hairy' pointed out above, ya gotta dig deep in your pockets to get suitable rollaway cabinets! I'm kind of past the point of seeing any advantage to wheels under a cabinet. My shop is too small to have any issues with mobility. Also, to have a cabinet drawer tell ME how much weight is going into it, well that's just plain wrong! I have some new designs, some on paper, some in my head, about a new workspace tool storage and hardware organization. Just gotta make it work…and stop dithering over workshop details once and for all. I'm never happy with any improvements or changes I make!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"I'm never happy with any improvements or changes I make!" 
Why not?
On the contrary , I built a shop and I ma very satisfied with my design and installation. 
Except for details (such as a rack for my chisels) I would not change a thing.
What makes you unhappy about your designs and modifications?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*b2rtch:* I'm already more organized than most personal workshops are; I just can't rest until I'm reassured that I've got the be-all to end all of workplaces, and I strive for continuous improvement til it can't get any better. Wanting a well-stocked hardware and fastener section, along with my tool and handplane hoarding, is is a bit overwhelming and prompts continuing changes in my storage capabilities. Hope nobody's offended by these words. The more room I make, the more stuff I buy. Vicious circle, but it's how I like it.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

poopiekat, I am very much the same way that you are. 
I believe that we are perfectionists.
If we do not want to drive ourselves absolutely nuts, we need a little wisdom and accept less than absolute perfection in our life.
One thing that one needs to learn is to be content with what ever he/she has.
To be content is not accepting less that good or to not have desire for better, but it is to be satisfied with what we have/what we have received and grateful for it.
To be constantly unsatisfied , will ruin your life and your health.
Again just trying to hell. 
I appreciate the fact that for the first time are able to have a civil conversation.

' The more room I make, the more stuff I buy." my wife has a dear friend who has this issue to a very high degree and in her case that drove her bankrupt and almost insane.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

What you need are Stanley, Vidmar cabinets; used by the military for modular loadouts. They are also used in industrial toolrooms. They are a bit pricey, but well worth it. I have some in my shop and they can hold a ton of anything. The drawers slide without a whimper. Check CraigsLlist or E-Bay. I got mine from the Air Force. They were throwing them away.(Government waste at it's best) The government finds it easier and cheaper to toss stuff than to move it. When a government agency moves from an old building to a new one, a lot of usable stuff gets tossed and shiny, new stuff bought. I guess this is one way gov creates new jobs, by buying new stuff.

If you want some really strong drawer slides, check this site: WWW.reedsupply.com


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Poopiekat; This is just a bit OT, but when I was a wee lad of 17, I worked in a hardware store that had floor to ceiling apothecary drawers and a library type rolling ladder. If you needed a plier, it would be located in one of those drawers. Nails and screws were in metal bins. They even sold liquids, dispensed from large metal tanks. This store even had a South Bend lathe out back, where I learned to run it.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

In my shop, I have cigar box size drawers arranged in a storage rack; each one labeled with an alpha/numeric designation along with a description of the contents. On a wall mounted chart, I have a layout of the various drawers and their location. I use this method for small stuff, like screws, nails, bolts, etc.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Poopie…

OK, you want to build it…

Could you mount Angle Iron Side Runners…
Then, bolt circular bearings to sides of drawers…
Bearings to ride on angle iron runners…

You could make the Extension control the same way except Upside Down at the Top of each Drawer side!

I wonder if the Top Runner, used for Extension sag control, could ALSO be used as the Runner for drawer directly above it?!

Or instead of using Angle Iron, use "U" guides (turned sideways)... 
... bottom side of "U" edge used for Top of lower drawer extension control…
... top side of "U" edge used for current drawer bottom runner…

That might work!

... just rattling my brain… and spitting it out my fingers… LOL


----------

